# High Prolactin with Regular Periods?



## CrazyDogLady

Hi,

Apologies if there has already been a post about this, I did do a search first but couldn't find what I was looking for.

We have our first appointment at the fertility clinic at the start of Feb, we will be self-funding our first (hopefully only!) round of ICSI so will be hoping to get started as soon as possible.
My partner has already been diagnosed with low sperm count which is why we have been recommended ICSI. I have had various blood tests / scans carried out and everything appears to be fine, apart from high Prolactin on each of the 3 blood tests.

When I had the 1st and 2nd results of high Prolactin it was at the GPs and she said that, as I have regular periods (28-30 day cycles), she would wait to see what the hospital consultant said. 
We went to see the hospital consultant then ordered another blood test with the same result, they also tested that I was ovulating, which I am. He said that he was referring us to the fertility clinic for ICSI and referring me for an MRI scan to check for a pituitary tumor to see if this was causing the high levels, but the result of this wouldn't effect our fertility treatment.

All well and good I though, although there was still a part of me wondering about these high prolactin levels.

I was at the GP earlier this week and she was reviewing my notes and commented on the consistently high levels of Prolactin, saying that my levels are usually around 900 when the norm is 300. She also mentioned that Prolactin was a natural contraceptive. This rang alarm bells with me, as I never really thought previously that the high levels could be effecting my fertility, but now I am wondering if that's the case.
I did ask what could cause the high levels, and she said stress could cause a temporary peak, but it would seem a bit coincidental that this would happen on all 3 tests.

So, I guess what I'm asking is: 
- Has anyone else had experience of high prolactin levels but also has regular periods / ovulation? 
- Should I be worried about this affecting my fertility if the hospital consultant isn't?
- I'm worried that we will have our appointment at the fertility clinic and they will want to investigate this further which would delay our ICSI treatment. Does anyone have any experience of this being the case?

Thanks in anticipation of your comments, and thank you for reading through my rambles!


----------



## ceadbabog

I asked a very similar question recently - I have tested high for prolactin twice (following tests for recurrent miscarriage) with a result of around 940 mu. Like you I have regular periods, not very heavy periods, ovulate every month and have got pregnant 4 times in the last year (all miscarriages unfortunately) so I found the high prolactin odd. My consultant referred me for an MRI and that has come back clear so I am on dosinex (i think that is how it is spelt!) for the next couple of weeks to bring down the level - I am trying to conceive naturally but this doesn't seem to interfere with conception / pregnancy etc but I have been advised to wait to get the prolactin retested before we try. I have read that stress affects prolactin levels so maybe that has an impact on your results, I think it could def be on mine! Hope this helps...


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hi ceadbabog,

Many thanks for replying, sorry I must have missed your earlier post.

Very sorry to hear about your miscarriages, I suppose the encouraging thing is that the Prolactin levels don't seem to mean you aren't able to get pregnant. 

Did they tell you how long the dosinex takes to work?

You could be right about stress having an effect, it's not the easiest thing this TTC business!

Thanks again


----------



## Luv one

Hello CrazyDog,

I suffer from high prolactin because of a small pitutiary turmour ( non cancerous) diagnosed when I started fertility tests. My tumor is only 4mm so I am on a low dose of cabergoline once a week which I have to take until I get pregnant then stop. I have regular periods and no signs of leakage i.e. breast milk so was suprised when my levels tested high...well I did have lots of headaches. I had to have a repeat test then when still high a referral was made to an Endocrinologist who requested an MRI scan which diagnosed the tumour. I was put on cabergoline which helps regulate the hormone and bring on ovulation. I stayed on this for a year as we thought that was our only pro and people do get pregnant whilst on dostinex. At first they thought it was stress related as the Cedabog said stress affects prolactin results which is why they tend to test several times to eliminate this. The tabs I take has some side effects but after a while I got used to it.When it didnt happen I was then referred to a fertility clinic for treatment.  You will see from my signature that I am currently waiting to start FET and hoping this will be it for us...Good luck with your treatment!  I am happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## ceadbabog

I have to take it for 2 weeks and then get a retest for prolactin to check levels


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Thanks guys   Comforting to know that there are others in a similar situation.

Luv one - First of all, good luck with your upcoming FET. I was referred for an MRI scan by the hospital consultant over 2 months ago now, so should hopefully have a date for that through soon to see if that's the cause. I'm just hoping the consultant was right and that they don't need the results of that at the fertility clinic before scheduling our treatment.
I don't have any of the other symptoms that usually go with high prolactin either e.g irregular periods, leaky boobs, which is what confused my GP.

ceadbabog - thank you for letting me know, that's encouraging to know as, even if I need to take medication to lower prolactin, at least it sounds to be relatively quick to take effect. I hope you get the go ahead to TTC soon and it's not long before you get that BFP!

Thanks again guys


----------



## Luv one

Thanks Crazydoglady the result shouldn't affect your treatment as you wont be trying naturally, you will get meds to stimulate you. On my first ivf I took  the cabergoline throughout the whole process which was negative but on my second go and at a new clinic they contacted my endocrinologist who told me to stop the meds two weeks before I started treatment...who knows maybe thats why I got OHSS as cabergoline helps to keep it at bay. But I dont think it matters if the prolactin is high when you start treatment as they give meds for egg production etc. I do hope they dont find anything on your scan as its such a pain to have to keep taking this meds for so long. I am lucky Im on such a low dose but it still affects my moods. It a joke with DH who keeps saying 'ok its the meds talking' each time I lose it. Good luck hun x


----------

